# im being accused wrongfully



## meemeenreigha (Dec 22, 2019)

SO I AM IN DIRE NEED OF HELP PLEASE MY HUSBAND AND I GOT THE I PHONE 10S WELL ABOUT 6 MONTHS AGO HE TOOK MY PHONE AND STARTED HACKING MY ACCOUNTS TO THEN ACCUSE ME OF ALL THESE EMAILS AND CONVERSATIONS NOT TO MENTION HE SAID I WAS ON SEVERAL DATING SITES TALKING TO PEOPLE THERE WERE APPS ON MY PHONE THAT WERE BACK DOOR APPS TO THOSE SITES HOW EVER THIS WAS NOT ME IN ANY WAY SHAPE OR FORM SECONDLY THERE ARE TEXT MESSAGE CONVERSATIONS TO PEOPLE I NEVER TALKED TO HE CLAIMS I USE THE WHATS APP AND IVE NEVER EVEN USED THAT APP EVER SO I NEED GUIDANCE AND HELP TO FIGURE OUT WHERE THIS crap IS COMING FROM AND HOW TO FIND OUT WHO IS DOING IT TRUST ME THIS IS JUST THE BEGINNING THERE IS SO MUCH MORE FIGURED I WOULD START HERE.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

First of all your post has been edited for profanity. Please be more careful with your language as this is a family friendly site.

Second, just about everyone knows that typing in all capital letters is interpreted as shouting. Please don't shout at us, we haven't done anything to you.

Last, we don't get involved in these types of situations therefore I'm closing this thread.


----------

